# Seaview Kit Instructions



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Frank,
Any chance of posting *LARGER exploded drawings from the kit instructions for those of us who have poor eyesight? These really are the only downside to this glorious model kit. I hope this is corrected in later issues of the kit.*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perhaps with close up photos?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If you don't have access to a copier at work, any local commercial copy shop can enlarge those instructions up to 400 percent or bigger.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

great idea !


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly they are so vague that even bigger the drawings arent of any real use. You can figure it out yourself in about 2 seconds just by test fitting the parts. The written text is very good and more helpful. At least the text compensates for the cruddy drawings. The instructions are the only real drawback.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah the instructions were sub-par for a kit made in 2008! Maybe for a 1950's era kit...LOL! The kit itself more than makes up for it..!
Frank, I believe, has said instructions will improve alot in future releases- I hope so...guesswork plays alot in some of thiose diagrams.
Gary


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

spindrift said:


> Yeah the instructions were sub-par for a kit made in 2008! Maybe for a 1950's era kit...LOL!


A part of my brain accepted them as they seemed to fit the retro aspect of the model and theme...  But the logical side of my brain went into little spasms for a bit


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, they're even crappy for 1950s-era instructions.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If it helps anyone, we'll have an enlarged blowup view posted for download in the next few days...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm working on a multi-page PDF that can be printed and assembled for a better view. I'll let you all know when I have it posted.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Moebius said:


> If it helps anyone, we'll have an enlarged blowup view posted for download in the next few days...


THANKS Frank ! Great kit by the way, thank you for providing us with it ! Here is to your ongoing SUCCESS !!!!
Bert


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

...a real Voyage fan don't need no stinkin' instructions...:thumbsup:
Love the kit!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Just in case you missed it, here is a link top the thread with the larger diagram.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2416073#post2416073


----------

